# Reversing camera for Rapido



## Rapidoman

Firstly hi to everyone. New to the forum.

Im hoping that some of you Rapido owners may be able to help me regarding installation of a reversing camera.

I am just about to receive a nice shinny new Rapido 7087F and would like to fit a reversing camera to it. According to the brochure all rapido motorhomes are pre-wired front to back for a reversing camera. Well my question is, is the Rapido also pre drilled on the bodywork to take a camera? And what connectors are fitted to the pre-wiring front and rear.
The reason i am asking is because i am assuming i only need to fit a camera as i already have a monitor on my VDO sat nav system with a video input. So i am trying to avoid the heafty bill the dealer would charge if they fitted it (they are fitting enough accessories as it is!).

Any info or help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## gaspode

Hi Rapidoman

Before you assume that your nav monitor will be suitable for use with a reversing camera check that it will perform a mirror image display. It is highly inadvisable to use a "normal" oriented display for a reverse camera.


----------



## Rapidoman

I am already assuming im going to need some sort of switching module that will perform a mirror image display. Just hoping its not a more expensive route im going down rather than splashing out on a complete system. Especially considering i have 2/3s of the parts already!


----------



## RobinHood

Don't assume that your vehicle *will* come ready-wired. It was announced for the 06 model year, but mine did not come so equipped. (and it specifically is an 06 MY, since it is a newly announced model for that series).

From browsing examples on Brownhill's forecourt, the provision of wiring appears to be somewhat hit and miss. (this may, of course, be as a result of early shipping of models).

AFAIK there is no pre-drilling for the camera mounting, simply a routing of an a/v cable through the existing wiring ducting from dashboard to rear locker - strategically placed for connection to the camera.

I didn't notice a power cable, so you may also have to engineer a 12V supply to the rear.

The same applies to the routing of A/V wiring from dashboard to TV locker (and, on models such as mine where the locker is on the top of the fridge, the routing of the wiring into the locker - via the supposedly sealed fridge enclosure - looks a bit iffy). (The fridge in Rapidos is now properly sealed, and has to be since it exhausts into the void at the back, rather than directly to the exterior. This is allowed by Dometic, but patently a full seal is crucial pre-requisite).


----------



## H1-GBV

I am the new owner of a 925M (2002) and would like to fit sat-nav & rev cam to be viewed on a laptop - is this possible please? What does "mirror image" imply? 

Are there any recommended systems? 

Where can I access any wiring? I assume mine will definitely not be fitted already for rev cam, so what do I need to do? 

Any other help regarding my new acquisition would be VERY gratefully received. 

Thanks.


----------



## 103329

I AM FITTING REVERSING CAMERA TO MY 2OO7 (7087F RAPIDO) MY INSRUCTION MANUAL SAYS CABLING FOR REVERSING CAMERA (9..M SERIES) SO I PRESUME THAT 70 SERIES HAS NO CABLE REGARDS A. WAUGH


----------



## eddievanbitz

Hi

They are wired (when they are wired 8O ) with a 6 Pin mini DIN The cable is a Camos cable. As Camos make some Mobitronic cameras (Waeco) some of these are compatible as well.

The VDO may be able to accept 6 pin mini DIN but I suspect that you have to convert to a composite plug (red and white Audio and Yellow Video) This can be done by cutting the tiny 6 pin mini DIn plug off and re soldering or by using a mobitronic or Camos switching box which allows 6 pin mini DIN in and has composite outputs.

There is no need to run power supplies to the back of the van if using this cable and the extra two pins (4 pin mini DIN is SVHS) are for powering the correct camera.

Hope this helps

Eddie

ps tell the dealer that you wont buy it unless they through a camera and monitor in! Much better deal


----------



## 118420

I've fitted a retro reversing camera kit to mine, more easy than tracking down dealer parts and hoping they will work. I used http://www.parkingcameras.com as they seem to have a good selection of kits and they were cheapest. I looked at camos systems but the prices were stupid for just a camera. I got a sony ccd white bracket camera for under £60. This was reversed image as well. I wanted a white camera as I didn't like the idea of some big black thing hanging off the back of my MH. It came with a 5M video cable as standard but they do a 30ft motorhome extension pack which I bought as well for a fiver. This meant I had the camera on all the time when the ignition was on. It took me about an hour feeding the wires through my interior, but when I thought about it afterwards I would recommend attaching wires under the van and bringing up in the cockpit, would have been so quick. Hope this helped.


----------



## Coulstock

*Reversing Cameras*

See Reversing Cameras Forum _ I'm going for the Maplins £49.99 Wifi Camera System and my main issue is how to mount the camera directly below the rear centre stop light ( Rapido 741F) and route the camera 12 v supply into the shell at this light installation . All the parts are tiny and its been done by another couple of members - see Reversing Camera forum

Harry


----------

